# NCE Power Cab to Soundtraxx Tsunami decoder



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

I have an Athearn 4-8-4 equipped with a Sound Trax Tsunami decoder that is experiencing a problem where the HL is dim. When I reset the decoder (CV8=8) I DON'T SEE ANY HL FLASHES. I'm told there are supposed to be 16. However, the address of the loco is changed back to 3. And all other functions work properly except the HL is bright when the dynamo starts (loco stopped). The minute it starts forward the HL is VERY DIM. The HL worked properly out of the box. There is something I screwed up. BUT THE QUESTION IS CAN THE ADDRESS CHANGE BACK TO O3 WITHOUT RESETTING THE DECODER? Help please.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

setting the address to 03 is a sign the decoder has reset. I do not know what is up with the dim HL. I don't know about the flashing at 16 times. Seems like a lot. What I would
try is setting reset 3 or 4 times in a row. I have had to do this. Sometimes 1 just does not do a full reset. That's a new one to me. HL is bright and then when moving forward it dims.
Pull the shell and see if HL wires might be touching motor wires.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks mopac. I am very new to this hobby and am not able to pull the shell due to an injury. I'll try the multiple reset and see what happens. I've ordered the PTB-100 which is a programming track booster. I think I'll wait until that arrives and see what happens first.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Headlamp doesn't flash when you do a reset (that I know of).This feature is an error code that comes on if the decoder has rest itself for some reason like a short or else.It has never happene to me yet,so I suppose that's how it works.

Without a booster,a Tsunami not fully resetting is typical if your programming system lacks a sufficient punch,so you may have to repeat a few times to succeed.If still failing after a few trials,try giving CV41 a value of 16,it should cure your dimming problem.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The PTB-100 is a must for the Digitrax stuff. I have never programmed with the NCE Powercab. I sold mine, as I no longer needed it. The Powercab ran the Soundtraxx equipped locos just fine though. Still using my Digitrax Super Chief.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a super chief also. And I have a PTB-100. Mine seemed to program fine on the main. I don't have a program track. I got the PTB-100 so I could read the CVs. It works.
It might help on programming, I don't know.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

OK. Thanks all for input. I reset loco 4 times. When you push HL on the NCE cab while the loco is at rest, as the dynamo gets up to speed the light increases from low to a normal high intensity light. The headboards are lit. When you advance the throttle (if only one step) in the FWD direction, the HL GOEs VERY DIM . When you stop again, the HL comes back on at full intensity. OH, and while going FWD, you can select F7 which will further dim the HL. THIS IS AFTER 4 RESETS. I can't imagine that it is supposed to be SO DIM in the FWD direction, since their is a DIM function (F7). I have all of the CV values for the factory settings and assume they are being reset to those values as the address is changed to 03. BRAKEMAN JAKE I did set CV41 to 16 and that is the setting I have listed. No help. Thanks to all for suggestions and help. I'm not by any means a computer garuuu at 76 yrs old an I feel that since the HL was bright when I first put it on the track a week ago, I've screwed up some setting that is telling the loo that once you start FWD, turn down your HL?????


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

This is perplexing. If a function is mapped will a reset clear that mapping or is that feature stored in the PowerCab and not the decoder? I seem to remember reading that there is a "soft" reset which will leave other things as is. Just a shot in the dark on my part.


Send Cycleops a PM and see if he can help>


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry about all your troubles. If you've reset the decoder I can't understand why you're having this problem. CV 41 controls the headlight function. Perhaps try downloading their Steam users technical manual here:
http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals.php and look for a solution.

Failing that email them, they are usually very timely in their response.

Good luck.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

When resetting a Tsunami decoder with a NCE Powercab you need to go to the program on the test track option and then do a cv8 to 8. After that you need to unplug the cable from the PowerCab and wait a couple of seconds and then plug it back in. Then in a couple of second you should see the lights blink 16 times and if a sound decoder you should hear the prime mover sound come on. That will put the default address of 3 back into the decoder.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks again to all of you wonderful railfans for your input and suggestions. I have tried all suggestions and will email SoundTraxx technical and see what they have to say. Have a great day and thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Reading all the posts,I believe that your problem is more a power draw issue than a programming issue.In your case,this is easy to check.Though I don't have one,I've learned that your Powercab has an ammeter feature.Don't ask me how as I don't know,but you can use this feature to know how much current your loco is drawing whenever it is either idling or moving.Your engine should draw somewhere between .5 to .75 amps running,only milliamps idling.

If the current draw is excessive (over 1 amps),that would explain the voltage drop that the headlight is showing when the loco starts moving.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Reading all the posts,I believe that your problem is more a power draw issue than a programming issue.In your case,this is easy to check.Though I don't have one,I've learned that your Powercab has an ammeter feature.Don't ask me how as I don't know,but you can use this feature to know how much current your loco is drawing whenever it is either idling or moving.Your engine should draw somewhere between .5 to .75 amps running,only milliamps idling.
> 
> If the current draw is excessive (over 1 amps),that would explain the voltage drop that the headlight is showing when the loco starts moving.


That's certainly a possibility BJ. As you suggest get the PowerCab to display the track voltage and check what it says. If more than 1 amp it could cause the problem described.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks. again. My layout is a small "L" shaped layout 9 feet on a side. I have the current showing on my NCE and I am only drawing 200-400mah when operating the loco. So no problem there. Good thought. I actually thought that to be the case also.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What does CV49 read?It should be 15 for an incandescent bulb and 143 for a LED.If this doesn't fix the problem,it'll be time for a call to Soundtraxx.I'm out of ideas....


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Brakeman Jake. Changing CV49 to 143 did nothing. Would you know if there is a way to turn headlight on ALL THE TIME. I would do this at this point. Also, I did send an email to Sound Traxx technical folks. Haven't heard back. THERE IS SOMETHING CAUSING THE HL TO GO OUT WHEN I ADVANCE THE THROTTLE. I just haven't sdiscovered what that might be.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Also, whenever I reset the decoder, the address changes to 03, but sometimes I get blinking HL 12 times, 14 times, and sometimes not at all. Someone said that is not unusual?? Any thoughts there.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Headlights not blinking to aknowledge a reset isn't much to worry about if in fact the reset did take.However,when the headlight does blink,you do have a decoder that is telling you something.

With 12 blinks,the decoder is telling you that something is wrong with the motor wich does make a lot of sense given the problem you're experiencing.It may be a pinched (shorted) wire or a shorted spot on the motor's armature or some other defect.

Try turning lights and sounds off and run the loco at very very slow speed (creeping) in both directions while watching your ammeter.A sudden jump in current draw would confirm such problem.Do it for a while,problem may be intermittent.

Giving CV34 a value of 3 will have the headlight staying "on" while backing up.The tail light will remain directional.You will still have manual "on-off" control of the lights.If you want the tail light to stay "on" while going forward.give CV33 a value of 3 also.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry Brakeman Jake, I am very, very new to this and not sure how to turn all lights and sounds off with my NCE Power Cab. I know I have a dirty track as I am still building my scenery, thusboth of my steam locos stop when they hit dirty spots.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

After setting CV34=3 and CV33=3 the dynamo and HL didn't light until I set them back to a value of 65 and 66 respectively. At a setting of 1 on the speed dial, the loco was very smooth in both directions. I sent an email to Justin at SoundTraxx yesterday morning, but haven't heard back from him. I'm sure they are very busy, but hoping he might have some thoughts. There is something about advancing the throttle that is interfering with keeping the HL on even though the Dyno is running. I appreciate all of your suggestions and help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My mistake...sorry...I forgot the dynamo and gave you the diesel loco settings.In this case,CV33=67 should do what you want.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Brakeman Jake. I guess I'm not having any luck. The CV=67 didn't cause HL to be on all the time. When I advance the throttle to 1. the current increases from .09amps to .19amps. I can't imagine that would cause the HL to go dim. I reset CV33=65 per the manual. IF WE COULD ONLY FIGURE OUT HOW THE HL IS SOMEHOW, IN MY CASE ,TIED INTO THE THROTTLE???


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is decoder hardwired in or plugged in? I had issues with the Athearn DCC plug in boards. Removing them and hard wiring directly to the decoder solved the issues I had, which was low power to the motor and constantly dim lighting.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks RR Grassi. I'll have to seek some help on that. It's a new Athearn loco that was equipped with the DSD, so I would almost bet that could be the problem, I'll definitely let you know once I get some help to try that.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If the loco is new and still under warranty,it should be sent back.If you bought it from a local hobby shop,have them look at it so that you won't have the warranty denied.

For some reason,it seems that the headlight programming got scrambled somehow.

If the loco came with an on-board sound decoder,this is a Walthers version made by Soundtraxx and are not true Tsunami's.These lack some of the features and programming options of the full pledge Tsunami decoders.So it is likely that 65 is the only allowed setting for CV34.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

kf3cw said:


> Thanks mopac. I am very new to this hobby and am not able to pull the shell due to an injury. I'll try the multiple reset and see what happens. I've ordered the PTB-100 which is a programming track booster. I think I'll wait until that arrives and see what happens first.


I've had issues programming tsunamis too, the booster should help.


----------

